# Post Processing Class (How Many Want It?)



## DRB1313 (Mar 12, 2009)

Ok,  I've seen a few comments showing some interest in doing
another Photoshop/Eating Class.
I think we all had a great time last year with it and
I would be willing to put another one together if the interest is strong enough.

Once again, this would be a FREE deal and I am not looking to gain anything except the
pleasure of hanging out and talking about something I love to do.
We can do it like we did last year and all pitch in on some groceries and a couple of bucks to cover the Clubhouse.
If I remember correctly it was 50 bucks for the day.
50 bucks divided up between us is one heck of a deal.

Looking to try something in April, before the pool opens and
My Saturdays are just about gone , so a Sunday would work better for me, that way
we can go as long as we like.

Chime in and let me know if you are interested and we will take it from there.


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (Mar 12, 2009)

Depends on the Sunday but I definitely am!!


----------



## Jranger (Mar 12, 2009)

Depends on the Sunday, but I would like to make it!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Mar 12, 2009)

MY wife will be there,  so I guess I am coming to


----------



## FERAL ONE (Mar 12, 2009)

you got me if there is any way possible bro !!!


----------



## Smokey (Mar 12, 2009)

Very interested.  Depends on my schedule.  Between work and shooting matches my free Sundays are limited............however, I think my throat is starting to get a little scratchy maybe I should go ahead and call in sick now.


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (Mar 12, 2009)

Any Sunday in April but the 5th for me.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Mar 12, 2009)

5th or the 26 th For us


----------



## DRB1313 (Mar 12, 2009)

Great idea guys!!!

If everyone that is interested would put your preferred dates that will help us along.
Please include all dates that are good and the ones that are not.

I would prefer the 26th first then the 19th.
The 5th is out.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Mar 12, 2009)

Oh how I wish I could cause the more I read the help manual the more confused I become


----------



## bristol_bound (Mar 12, 2009)

Answered Prayer!

The 26th is great for me as far as I know. Let me know what I can do or bring?

Thank You Sir!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Mar 12, 2009)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Oh how I wish I could cause the more I read the help manual the more confused I become




When they post pic, I will send the names to you

Sorry Mike had to do it.


----------



## 57bronco (Mar 12, 2009)

I'm in, especially if there’s food involved.


----------



## nightcrawler (Mar 12, 2009)

*what's this?*

Hello, I'm a new member so I didn't get to go last year, will someone tell me what a photoshop/eating class is.  I would love to get together and hang out and talk hunting for a few hours.  Please let me know.


----------



## DRB1313 (Mar 12, 2009)

nightcrawler said:


> Hello, I'm a new member so I didn't get to go last year, will someone tell me what a photoshop/eating class is.  I would love to get together and hang out and talk hunting for a few hours.  Please let me know.



There are a good bit of folks that are into photography and
using Photoshop, which is a picture fixin program.
I got a few folks together last year and gave a class on the software.
I think I even fooled a few folks into thinking I knew about it.
We ate some pizza and had a good time fellowshipping.
We all hunt and fish, but this get together was more about photo editing, but your more than welcome!!


----------



## wolfess (Mar 12, 2009)

I'm interested. I hate that missed the last one.


----------



## Mel (Mar 12, 2009)

I'd be interested for sure.  Any Sunday is fine.


----------



## quinn (Mar 12, 2009)

Are all levels of picture takers welcome


----------



## Hoss (Mar 12, 2009)

I was there last year.  It was a good time and I even think I learned a little bit and with my memory, that's an accomplishment.  Definitely worth while and DRB does a good job of making it simple for us slow folks.  I believe I'm going to have to try for a replay. 

Hoss


----------



## rip18 (Mar 12, 2009)

Yep, all levels of picture takers are welcome.

Depending on the Sunday, I might be able to make it, but I'll wait for the date & then see...


----------



## DRB1313 (Mar 12, 2009)

quinn said:


> Are all levels of picture takers welcome



Quinn, Absolutely! Anyone with an interest is welcome.


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (Mar 12, 2009)

I vote for the 26th and if possible, will bring my wife!  She can cook too!!!


----------



## Javelin (Mar 13, 2009)

I would love to attend David but the only sunday I could make it in april would be april the 5th.Or easter sunday but that may not work for some But I could make it any saturday any month.


----------



## leo (Mar 13, 2009)

Looks like it is filling up fast

Folks I attended the first one and really enjoyed the instruction and the fellowship too


----------



## davidhelmly (Mar 13, 2009)

Count me in for 2 for sure!! This year I'm bringing someone that can explain it to me over and over at a later date!!  Thanks for doing this D!!


----------



## injun joe (Mar 13, 2009)

I'm also interested but am a complete rookie (my daughter had to lead me through the pix resizer thread).What part of the country will you be meeting?


----------



## GlockSpeed31 (Mar 13, 2009)

I would be very interested also. All depends on what Sunday. Looks like I'm pretty busy in April. Just let us know when and where and what time.


----------



## DRB1313 (Mar 13, 2009)

injun joe said:


> I'm also interested but am a complete rookie (my daughter had to lead me through the pix resizer thread).What part of the country will you be meeting?



If you have photoshop (any version) and you would like to 
get a few tips, this will be a nice chance to learn a few things.

We will start out slow and pick up speed as we go along.

It will be in Marietta,  once we decide on a time and date, I
will post all the details.


----------



## quinn (Mar 13, 2009)

thank you drb1313 count me + one 
I'll start it off with I'll bring the quacamole and chips


----------



## ronfritz (Mar 14, 2009)

I'm in....you need somebody to run cables don't you?

All dates are fine with me.


----------



## DRB1313 (Mar 14, 2009)

ronfritz said:


> I'm in....you need somebody to run cables don't you?
> 
> All dates are fine with me.





You know I do!!!


----------



## Crickett (Mar 14, 2009)

I would like to attend this class. I am sortof new to photography & completely new to the PS program. I just downloaded a trial version of PSE7. I haven't figured it out yet & need some help with it.


----------



## DRB1313 (Mar 14, 2009)

Crickett said:


> I would like to attend this class. I am sortof new to photography & completely new to the PS program. I just downloaded a trial version of PSE7. I haven't figured it out yet & need some help with it.



When we get the date set, just come on down and pull up a chair.
There will be a good mix of talent from all levels and we are going to have a blast.
Look forward to seeing you there.

I'll post a more detailed thread in the next couple of days outlining the event!


----------



## flipman (Mar 15, 2009)

Im fairly new to the forum and photograhpy as well. Have not  posted any photos, but would like to come to the class that several of you are going to have in Marietta on photoshop. Could make it on the 26-april.


----------



## DRB1313 (Mar 15, 2009)

flipman said:


> Im fairly new to the forum and photograhpy as well. Have not  posted any photos, but would like to come to the class that several of you are going to have in Marietta on photoshop. Could make it on the 26-april.


You'll find yourself right at home here. Come on and join us.
Check out this other thread and list anything in particular you would like to see.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=319407


----------



## tuffdawg (Mar 15, 2009)

Yep.... Can I?


----------



## DRB1313 (Mar 15, 2009)

tuffdawg said:


> Yep.... Can I?



Sho Can!


----------

